# Big Buck contest



## nomrcy (Jul 14, 2005)

Fargo Scheels, in conjunction with Aber Taxidermy, is hosting a big Whitetail buck contest this year. There are 5 divisions: Youth, Archery, Firearm, Muzzleloading, and Non-Typical. 1st Prize in each division is a shoulder mount from Chris Cantler at Aber Taxidermy. Second prize is a $100 Scheels Gift Card. 3rd prize is a $50 gift card.

Rules are as follows:

Boone and Crockett Gross scoring will be used.
Only heads/capes/antlers of legally tagged 2008 whitetails will be accepted.
Scheels employees, thier immediate families and any members of their household are not eligible.
Winners will be notified by phone following the competition.

You can have your buck scored at the designated trailer in the Fargo Scheels parking lot November 10, 13, 17, 20, or 24 from 6 to 8 PM. You can contact Chris Cantler of Aber Taxidermy to set up any other times to measure at (701) 553-8368 or (701) 388-9265.

Any questions...feel free to PM me.

Thanks!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Damn, I though guys would be dragging their bucks up the escalators!!!   :lol:


----------



## nomrcy (Jul 14, 2005)

LOL-no... I had a heck of a time coming up with a way to do this without having to drag deer around the store!!  8)


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Farris wheel?


----------



## nomrcy (Jul 14, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I think I might already know the winner of the archery. There is a rumor that a guy shot a 4x4 socring 192. My friends saw it before it was scored and they both said it was the biggest deer they had ever seen.


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

hunt4P&Y said:


> Farris wheel?


There's an elevator in the back corner that's available for customers... of course I found this out AFTER I carried a 2-man ladder stand all the way down the stairs (the escalator was really busy, and I wasn't tired yet... taking the stairs was DUMB) by myself.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Is it a North Dakota big buck only? Or can guys submit entries from Minnesota?


----------



## nomrcy (Jul 14, 2005)

MN is good too.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

blhunter3 said:


> I think I might already know the winner of the archery. There is a rumor that a guy shot a 4x4 socring 192. My friends saw it before it was scored and they both said it was the biggest deer they had ever seen.


If thats the case that's the largest grossing 4x4 ever shot. Pictures...


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

bretts said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > I think I might already know the winner of the archery. There is a rumor that a guy shot a 4x4 socring 192. My friends saw it before it was scored and they both said it was the biggest deer they had ever seen.
> ...


 :beer: true that! ive seen VERY VERY LARGE 4x4's go in the area of 150 not saying it couldn't happen, but man it would have to be massive and very high for that score!


----------



## Gooseman678 (Nov 17, 2003)

ARe you talking about the 4X4 that was in velvet shot up north??


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Plain and simple, I could be wrong, but really...Really, 192?


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

It'd be one helluva 4 x 4! That's for sure!


----------



## Heavy Hitter (Dec 10, 2004)

I recieved an email with a pic of the 4x4 that supposedly scores 192... Sorry I don't believe it for a second. Neither of the main beams are over 30", the spread is 22.5", and it doesn't look like any of the tines are much over 12". Does have quality mass though...

Nice, nice deer but com'n 192 on a 4x4... has their ever been a 190" 4x4 entered in the books? And if it turns out to be true, great, but it looks to me like a whole lot of 150's-160's.

Sorry would have posted the picture but I deleted it already.


----------



## stickem14 (Sep 26, 2006)

192" 

That would mean he'd have 8" brows, 14" G2's, 12" G3's, 28" mainbeams, and 24" mass on each side......factor in a 20" spread and there's your 192"!!

Would be an incredible deer! Not saying it couldn't happen but, like someone said, wouldn't that be close to a record of somekind?? I've seen a 4x4 that went into the 160's and that thing is a head turner!! 30 more inches to that!!!!! :bartime:

It most likely was a main frame 4x4 with a bunch of trash....that I could see going that high, but a straight 4x4......


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

But 28" main beams are almost unheard of......so callem 25" ?

25" mbeams x2 = 50"

Super Mass=21"x2 = 42"

G1's = 8" a piece = 16"
g2's = 14 x 2 = 28"
3's = 14 x 2 = 28"

Spread = 22"
---------------------------------
186" gross.

Could happen. Net? much toughter. most racks are gonna have over 5" of deducts so he would have to gross in the upper 190's.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

stickem14 said:


> 192"
> 
> That would mean he'd have 8" brows, 14" G2's, 12" G3's, 28" mainbeams, and 24" mass on each side......factor in a 20" spread and there's your 192"!!
> 
> ...


If it's a clean 4x4...well better watch for it in North American Whitetail Magazine. It is possible, my largest 4x4 I've seen grossed 156...it was a giant, I just can't imagine adding another 35-40 inches to that.


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

:wink:


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Impressive!!!! :beer:


----------



## nomrcy (Jul 14, 2005)

Contest scoring started last night guys-a good turnout and some nice bucks. Keep 'em coming in!!! thursday the 13th is the next night for Chris being at the store for scoring from 6-8 PM. Thanks!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

What's the entry fee? I am thinking about bring in Old Hunter's 2008 buck to see what it actually scores!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Maverick said:


> What's the entry fee? I am thinking about bring in Old Hunter's 2008 buck to see what it actually scores!


Zero dollars! But if you bring in a archery buck there is a $500 fee if it beats mine. Payable to me!

Thanks! :lol:


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

blhunter3 said:


> I think I might already know the winner of the archery. There is a rumor that a guy shot a 4x4 socring 192. My friends saw it before it was scored and they both said it was the biggest deer they had ever seen.


This lines up nicely with the "legend" of the 28+ inch rooster tail. Amazingly :roll: , no pics provided of that either.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

hunt4P&Y said:


> Maverick said:
> 
> 
> > What's the entry fee? I am thinking about bring in Old Hunter's 2008 buck to see what it actually scores!
> ...


Got ya beat big guy


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

Bagman said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > I think I might already know the winner of the archery. There is a rumor that a guy shot a 4x4 socring 192. My friends saw it before it was scored and they both said it was the biggest deer they had ever seen.
> ...


Ok here are pics of a 190s class 4x4 but they are sheds and given an 18" spread.

They gross 193 with the kicker and small drop.
30" mains 7" mass through the beams and longest tine is over 15".
Pics dpn't do them justice, but when you hold them you understand what big is.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

:bowdown:


----------



## stonejs1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Shoot one guy on here said that he shot a pheasant with a 31 in tail feather. People who have stories this crazy...I don't know who they think they are going to get to believe. Th longest tail feather that I've got from this year is only 22 3/14 inches long. 31 inches is just rediculous.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

stonejs1 said:


> Shoot one guy on here said that he shot a pheasant with a 31 in tail feather. People who have stories this crazy...I don't know who they think they are going to get to believe. Th longest tail feather that I've got from this year is only 22 3/14 inches long. 31 inches is just rediculous.


You never know until there are pictures, but its still cool to think about, a 31" tail feather.


----------



## stonejs1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Yeah but just think... a tail feather a yard long hanging off of a little chicken?? Sounds a little rediculous huh? It would be pretty sweet to see though. I'm not sure I would even shoot it. I've never even thought about mounting a bird but if I shot a pheasant with a 31inch tail feather I would definitely get it mounted or atleast frame the tail feather.


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

SD state record tail feather is 33in.


----------



## stonejs1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Is there anywhere online you can see it?


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

I thought the title of this thread was "Big Buck Contest".


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

A 192" came in last night! Looks like the Bow contest is locked up!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

hunt4P&Y said:


> A 192" came in last night! Looks like the Bow contest is locked up!


What did yours score if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

146 1/8


----------



## hunternfisher (Mar 16, 2004)

Any body know the results from the rifle category...had one in there and have not heard anything..was wondering how it finished!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

It's not over yet. They are going to be scoring through muzzle loader (Atleast that's what Chris told me last week). I may be wrong though?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Mav, did you bring one in?

I know there was a 177 brought in for Rifle. Yes, it is still going to be going on!


----------



## hunternfisher (Mar 16, 2004)

i understood it as there being seperate catagories for rifle, bow, muzzleloader...etc. maybe i understood him wrong but i thought thats how it worked!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Rifle, Bow, Muzzle, Youth, Womans I believe!

I think there was 5 different ones.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

hunt4P&Y said:


> Mav, did you bring one in?
> 
> I know there was a 177 brought in for Rifle. Yes, it is still going to be going on!


Yes I did. Last monday I brought in Old Hunters! I know mine will go around 140-150 so I am going to bring in mine later this week and see what it actually goes for. Will Chris be around on Thursday?


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

Nope, Thanksgiving!!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I think you have to call him now, and bring it down to his shop. I don't think he is going to be around Scheels anymore!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

hunt4P&Y said:


> I think you have to call him now, and bring it down to his shop. I don't think he is going to be around Scheels anymore!


Will do.....Thanks for the info.! :beer:



woodpecker said:


> Nope, Thanksgiving!!


Good point! I didn't even think about that!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Is there a prize or anything for 2nd? Anything around the 165"?


----------



## hunternfisher (Mar 16, 2004)

last i heard last night it went 178...171...166..for the rifle catergory!


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

:beer:


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

oops, I should have read the post, your contest is over, sorry.

By the way, Beulah's is jan 24th. Big contest, $700 for first in each catagory. Gross score wins both WT and Muley.


----------



## nomrcy (Jul 14, 2005)

Guys-
the contest is not over. We will still be scoring bucks whenever you need them done. I posted Chris' phone numbers in the first post of this thread-give him a call and he will meet anyone in Fargo to do it in the store.

The categories are: Firearm, Archery, Youth, Muzzleloader and Non-Typical.

Call Chris for details on where the scoring stands.

1st prize is a shoulder mount
2nd prize is a $100 Scheels gift car
3rd prize is a $50 gift card


----------

